# Recent Graduate Seeking Employment



## dcotton (Oct 5, 2008)

I am a recent graduate of Clarion University's Continuing Education Program with Certificates in Medical Coding/Billing, Medical Office Management, and Medical Assistant. I also have a Bachelor of Science in Business Administration with a Major in Accounting and a Minor in Management. I just passed my AMA Medical Assistant Certification test on October 2, 2008. I am scheduled to take the CPC Certification this October. I am willing to start at the bottom and work my way up. If anyone has any leads on employment opportunities in or around the Clarion, PA area I would greatly appreciate the help. Thank you in advance for any and all help.


----------

